
Apple might let developers pay to have their apps promoted in the app store - laurex
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/apr/14/apple-app-store-promoted-boost-iad-advertising
======
tmcarr
I'm sure this will cause all the same outrage it did when Google did it....

